

Signet: Sign your work in the development console - twodayslate
http://github.hubspot.com/signet

======
peter-fogg
Doesn't seem to be working in Firefox 25 on OS X.

    
    
        [00:06:34.535] SyntaxError: Using //@ to indicate source map URL pragmas is deprecated. Use //# instead @ http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.10.2/jquery.min.js:1
    
        [00:06:35.468] Use of Mutation Events is deprecated. Use MutationObserver instead. @ chrome://divxhtml5/content/script.js:109
    

Chrome is good, though.

~~~
mh-
yeah, not working in lynx, either.

~~~
actionscripted
cURL here, not working either.

~~~
oskarhane
Broken in wget.

------
morgante
I don't get the point of this. Why would I include additional JS on the page
just to add something to the developer console?

~~~
afschwartz
It provides a way for developers to communicate with each other in a developer
channel.

Wouldn't it be both exciting and useful to be able to open the console of
nearly any site and immediately get a link to the code or author on GitHub?
Sometimes these sorts of links aren't appropriate on the site itself,
especially in the case of contract/client work.

That being said, performance is very important. Which is why we kept Signet
small. signet.min.js
([https://github.com/HubSpot/signet/blob/master/signet.min.js](https://github.com/HubSpot/signet/blob/master/signet.min.js))
is 5kb (smaller if gz) and has no dependencies.

As one anecdotal data point: I recently added Signet to my personal site and
it had no impact on page load time.

~~~
asperous
There's also this: [http://humanstxt.org/](http://humanstxt.org/), which
similar to this, only it's completely browser compatible, accessible,
scrapable by crawlers, easier to read, has no effect on page load
times/bandwidth.

Not to take away from your work, I think it's interesting and well made. It
does adds something to your sites (like an Easter egg, like putting comments
in the html source).

~~~
afschwartz
I think that's a fair point. humans.txt is fantastic.

However, the small cost you pay for including Signet gets you a more
convenient and more discoverable way for a developer visiting your site to
learn about you, the author. Is the cost worth that slight convenience?
Definitely a toss up and will depend on the application and its needs.

------
koudi
Sorry, but this is IMHO useless. It doesn't work in all browsers (and causes
errors/warnings in those unsopported), requires extra javascript and adds no
real value. It just crams console with irrelevant data. There are better ways
for this - humans.txt or html meta tags.

------
Techasura
But why should'nt i just do console.log(); with my signature in it?! with that
i will save 5kb, but i appreciate what you have done.

------
atesti
Can someone explain what the technical important point is? It looks to me that
console.log is capable of logging not just plain text, but even images (they
inlude data-urls for a github icon). Is it complicated to do this?

Edit: I'll answer my own question: [https://developers.google.com/chrome-
developer-tools/docs/co...](https://developers.google.com/chrome-developer-
tools/docs/console-api#consolelogobject_object)

They use the %c control character in the log message to emit css, including
embedded icons

------
splatzone
Cute idea. I like it.

